# Ready to purchase Look 555 frame...



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

After a few months of looking at bikes I have narrowed it down to two bikes, the Trek Madone SL 5.2 and the Look 555. I have now decided to purchase the Look frame today after a test ride on both. Overall I found the Campy a lot smoothier and the Look frame really a nicer ride, racier for sure. I had Ultegra before on my Cannondale and still found this newer Ultegra "clunky" if that makes sense. Both were the same cost and both were excellent bikes, the Trek with the Ultegra comps and the Look with the Campy Centaur comps. I did see the really nice Look 585 white frame but I was pushing my luck in terms of cost already. Wife was nice enough to let me go this high in price. I got the compact crankset an no extra charge. Oddly the Trek would have cost more for the compact crankset.
Tough part deciding on the colour. Black with some white, light blue with white or red with some grey. Other colours were not available even to order. Bike owner had red frame there and I really like it so I got that colour.
Here's the bike's breakdown...The 555 is equipped with Campagnolo Centaur drive train and brakes, Campagnolo Proton wheels, Look's proprietary VO2 Aluminum bar, stem and seat post and the Fizik Vitesse CP3 saddle. I might change the seat but the seat was quite comfortable. Also added a Cateye wireless CD300DW to the bike.
Anyway that my day today, weeeeee!


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

That frame is sizzling hot with a capital ZZ!!! Nice choice. When we gonna see pictures of the real thing?


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

BugMan said:


> That frame is sizzling hot with a capital ZZ!!! Nice choice. When we gonna see pictures of the real thing?


I have to make an appointment to get "fitted". So hopefully early next week I get it and then I hope to take pics. Now I gotta get a new helmet etc. to go with the colours. Last bike was orange. Helmet is orange and blue, rats! Send me money!
Hey I'm open for any suggestions for team theme colours, whozah red this year?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*I have one too*

You are gonna love your 555. I bought one about a month ago and am continually suprised at how nicethis frame is. I am a bit surprisedthat it does not get more run on these forums. It is very competitivly priced with an ult equipped madone and is light years better. 
Enjoy!


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I like mine. It rides just fine, and I whack dudes with Madones all the time... haha. You will love it. I have the Black/Gray one though. BugMan has seen mine in person, only diff is that I ride ksyriums and DA...


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello! That is awesome looking frame. I am finding that I am in the same position as you. I need to make a decision on a good quality frame and have basically narrowed it down to a few bikes. Did find that the ride of the look was better because it seemed more lively than the Madone 5.2 SL? What were the ride qualities that you thought were better?

I've ridden a Madone and I thought it was pretty stiff and rode very well. Just thought that having your thoughts would give me something to think about when riding a look...


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Look 555 and Trek Madone frame*



shoerhino said:


> Hello! That is awesome looking frame. I am finding that I am in the same position as you. I need to make a decision on a good quality frame and have basically narrowed it down to a few bikes. Did find that the ride of the look was better because it seemed more lively than the Madone 5.2 SL? What were the ride qualities that you thought were better?
> 
> I've ridden a Madone and I thought it was pretty stiff and rode very well. Just thought that having your thoughts would give me something to think about when riding a look...


I had only about a half-hour on each bike. I definitely liked the Campy better than the Ultegra. To be honest if the Trek bike had the Campy my decision might have been different. Both bike had the same frame size but the Look had a shorter top tube which explains why the bike had a racer feel in sprinting up a hill. The Look also had compact crankset and the Trek didn't. It would have cost an extra $300 for the switch on the Madone. Look, you had a choice in cranksets at no extra charge. I definitely like the paint detail and frame work on the Look better. Madone only came in that dark but nice blue where as the Look 555 had a few choices in colour. It was a tough decision and I think a personal choice to which frame you would like.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate it.


----------

